# A small problem



## wujian4 (Sep 24, 2004)

Mine is 1998 Nissan Altima. These days the meters and gauges' light can not be lit up when I turned on the head light. Is there a main switch which control the meters and gauges' light? Or does anybody know what's the reason? Thank you very much!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

wujian4 said:


> Mine is 1998 Nissan Altima. These days the meters and gauges' light can not be lit up when I turned on the head light. Is there a main switch which control the meters and gauges' light? Or does anybody know what's the reason? Thank you very much!


usually mine goes out by itself for no reason wutsoever. Its tehe dim swithc, altho it would be on brte, play around, should work.


----------

